# New Wheels For Wolfood!!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*It's been 30 long years, but Kathy finally has another M'cycle!!!*


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Nice Congratulations Kathy!







Hey where is yours?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

You go girl!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Very Nice Congratulations Kathy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See that little seat on the back....THAT'S MINE!!! (oh yeah...and the 2 saddles hanging on the wall..those are mine, too







)


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice Ride - Keep the rubber side down!

Map Guy


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

map guy said:


> Nice Ride - Keep the rubber side down!
> 
> Map Guy












(that's why the LITTLE seat is _mine_!







)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*WHOO HOO!!!*

Way cool Wolfie! Man, I can just see carving the canyons around, oh, say, Zion National Park on that thing!
You would be picking bugs out of your teeth for weeks!

Congratulations Kath! Keep 'er all nice and purtty like that!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That sure is pretty. Please be careful.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg said:


> That sure is pretty. Please be careful.


X2 Wolfie!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sweet Bike Judi
Sure bet you and Kath will have lots of fun cruising around on it

Don


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Very NICE.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Let me know when you get tired of it..I'll take it.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Let me know when you get tired of it..I'll take it.


Yeah. Sure. We'll be sure to let you know...just don't hold your breath, big guy. It could be a while...


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Nice ride









Skip the Hensley can I test drive that









John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

So Judi...

Brand new Hog... Brand new snow storm... Bummer!

At least you will have time to polish the fenders!

Happy Trails,
Doug

_"... is that all you get for a broken back?
at least you can polish the fenders..."_


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Let me know when you get tired of it..I'll take it.


Yeah. Sure. We'll be sure to let you know...just don't hold your breath, big guy. It could be a while...








[/quote]

Ok...I'll just take a DEEP  breath and keep on waiting.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Ah,
When I saw that topic I said Great, they got the Tundra!
Thats ok. The bike is really nice. Tundra next?

Lou


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yianni said:


> Ah,
> When I saw that topic I said Great, they got the Tundra!
> Thats ok. The bike is really nice. Tundra next?
> 
> Lou


Gotta have some way to carry her to the Rallies ....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Ah,
> When I saw that topic I said Great, they got the Tundra!
> Thats ok. The bike is really nice. Tundra next?
> 
> Lou


Gotta have some way to carry her to the Rallies ....








[/quote]
Judi....









Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Ah,
> When I saw that topic I said Great, they got the Tundra!
> Thats ok. The bike is really nice. Tundra next?
> 
> Lou


Gotta have some way to carry her to the Rallies ....








[/quote]
Judi....









Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_
[/quote]
Bikes are banned from Rallies, now????


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Ah,
> When I saw that topic I said Great, they got the Tundra!
> Thats ok. The bike is really nice. Tundra next?
> 
> Lou


Gotta have some way to carry her to the Rallies ....








[/quote]
Judi....









Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_
[/quote]
Bikes are banned from Rallies, now????








[/quote]

I second that


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Ah,
> When I saw that topic I said Great, they got the Tundra!
> Thats ok. The bike is really nice. Tundra next?
> 
> Lou


Gotta have some way to carry her to the Rallies ....








[/quote]
Judi....









Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_
[/quote]
Bikes are banned from Rallies, now????








[/quote]
No.
Buying new Tundras after buying new bikes is!

Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ahhhh right...

Sure haven't ever seen anyone buy a new toy and then a new TV to take care of the 1st new toy. Nope. That would just be wrong


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi,
The way I see it, if Kathy's got new wheels, Judi deserves new wheels, too!!















Geez!! I just noticed the suspension on that bike.......should be a smooth ride!!








Darlene


----------

